# 66MBps at 24P Magic Lantern Hack/Firmware



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Magic Lantern Firmware</strong>

A new firmware from Magic Lantern allows you to record at 66MBps at 24P sustained on the 5D Mark II.</p>
<p><strong>Read More:Ã‚Â <a href="http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Bit_rate">http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Bit_rate</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mkln (Dec 5, 2010)

still waiting for magiclantern to do something other than video-related stuff, such as auto iso in manual mode.


----------



## MadButcher (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe a bit risky in terms of heat-development in some electronic parts?


----------



## erikandersen (Dec 6, 2010)

This doesn't seem to have much effect on the actual image quality of the video. Haven't tried it myself, but here's a good dicsussion:

http://www.dvinfo.net/forum/canon-eos-5d-mk-ii-hd/488169-news-magic-lantern.html


----------



## mvz (Dec 6, 2010)

First note, you should change your subject from MBps to Mbps because there is a significant difference between the big B and little b.

Lastly, I don't see how this will increase quality all that much. Canon chose it's current setting for a reason and I doubt it was because the camera couldn't handle a lower compression rate. I think the real increase in quality will come when we see 4k x 2K HD video from the 5DII.


----------



## mccrum (Dec 6, 2010)

mkln said:


> still waiting for magiclantern to do something other than video-related stuff, such as auto iso in manual mode.


Bad news: You'll be waiting a long time, they're a group of videographers working in their free time to make the camera more useful to themselves.

Good news: You yourself can download the source code or join their team and work on the issue you're having yourself, making it exactly the way you want it to be and solving your "problem."


----------

